
Show HN: Routine Loops – GitHub for Routines (Built with React Native) - softdev12
http://www.routineloops.com/
======
softdev12
React Native experience was really quite nice. The android and ios versions
have almost the exact identical logic and about 50 percent of the same
codebase. I imagine as the android framework evolves, the shared code will
increase.

